# Any guesses?



## yorkie (Jan 31, 2008)

Looks to be a fairly young cichlid, but I don't even know where to start looking. It's eyes seem to have a slight "bulge" to them. Like it hasn't yet grown into them yet. Ha ha! Any idea what it is? Male, female? Thanks for the help. Amber


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

Otopharynx lithobates...

I think....


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

my vote is lithobates too.


----------



## yorkie (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks so much for your help! From what I've found online about Otopharynx lithobates it looks like that's what I have. Much appreciated!


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

The eye bulge may be cloudy eye or early pop eye...

Kim


----------



## yorkie (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi Kim,

Thanks for the advice, but I don't think it's sick. I think it's just the way she looks at that age. Just judging by other pictures online that I've seen of this species they all seem to have that look to them. Here is a good link that has a couple of pictures similar to the same fish I have. http://www.malawicichlidhomepage.com/other/otopharynx_lithobates.htm

Amber


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I just thought I saw a cloudy appearance to her eyes, but it may be your flash! :thumb:

Kim


----------

